# 20% off selected Hartmann Wheels at Achtuning!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

For the allroad we have the Hartmann S4-114 and A4-Sport-132 in 17x7.5" ET 42 available for only $168! The Hartmann RS4-DTM in 18x8.0" ET 42 is only $208 and the Hartmann B7 RS4-332-S is only $252!
*All of these wheels will require spacers on the allroad*
(We do have 2 sets left of the Laredo which is a direct fit allroad wheel available for $205 each)
These prices are not advertised online but online orders will be adjusted to the sale pricing, you are also welcome to call at 1-877-722-4886 to order!


----------

